
Fingerprints to be tested as ‘currency’ for foreign tourists in Japan - jevinskie
http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0002859676
======
throwaway2016a
So basically, if someone has a device like a credit card skimmer for these
terminals and gets your fingerprint they can buy stuff as you? And unlike a
credit card, you can't change your fingerprint.

------
danieljp
1) Biometric stuff is relatively easy to copy and fake 2) I might be ok for
the government to have my fingerprint, but not the first shop on the street.

------
dr_win
How do I revoke my stolen fingerprints? And then generate new ones?

